# license plate



## DiGaBLe (May 21, 2003)

I removed my front plate & noticed that it was uncleanly drilled on the bumper. For anyone who rides with no front plate, what did you do to smooth or plug the holes? I have gone to a couple of local shops in my area and they were not carrying the rubber plugs.


----------



## BlueSpecV03 (Dec 2, 2002)

I just painted my screws with the touch up paint and screwed them back in without the holder. Not very noticeable.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

Here in good 'ol Ohio, law requires that you must have a front license plate. So my bracket is still on. Funny thing is, the bracket is smaller than the license plate. The plate hangs down about 2-3 inches below the bracket. When I did a couple of top speed runs, wind force bent the plate back under the bracket at about a 45 degree angle. LOL. Kinda off the topic but I thought I would share. Put some kind of stop on the inside of the bumber, like JB Welding a small piece of plastic behind the holes. Use a little Bondo to fill the holes. Then use 1000 grit or 1200 grit sandpaper to smooth out the rough spots. When you sand it, make sure you wet the bumber and the sandpaper (soak the sandpaper good) and just sand the rough spots. Don't get too far away from the holes. Then use a little touch up paint. Let the touch up paint dry for 48 hours and sand it lightly the same way. Then polish/wax and you should have a professional job if you are careful.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

I am suppose to have one but I took it off. The holes are very badly drilled. On the black you really can't see them much though. Plugging them makes em more noticable though


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

i saw a pic of a yellow sentra with the plate inside the windshield on the dash, looked like they painted the screws on the bumper too. almost invisible


----------



## DiGaBLe (May 21, 2003)

Whatever happened to those caps they used to have back in the days? They used to come in more colors than a bag of skittles.


----------



## BlueSpecV03 (Dec 2, 2002)

I think you can buy unpainted ones at Honda and paint them with touchup.


----------

